# It Begins!



## oddegan (Jul 20, 2018)

Oh boy! The excitement and anxiety of the big cook. Once again it's time for the big annual BBQ my wife and I host. Someone sometime dubbed it the Festival Of Meat and that's what it has become. 7 pound brisket and 10 pound butt are on! So much more to follow.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 20, 2018)

Wow looks really good. Anxious to see finish


----------



## oddegan (Jul 20, 2018)

It's a marathon not a sprint. CSR's, two kinds of homemade sausages, char sui chicken breast, Sriracha braided pork loin, fried walleye. Maybe some other stuff. Not sure yet. About 80 to 100 people. Homebrew Showcase starts at 2:00 and the feast at 5:00and goes till everyone falls into a food coma.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 20, 2018)

That's alot of people to feed.  Looking good so far


----------



## oddegan (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks. Time for bed. Going to just let the MES do it's thing. Hope the alarm doesn't go off.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 21, 2018)

That is quite an undertaking!
Good luck!!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 21, 2018)

Sounds like your going to be busy. It also looks like it's going to be a good time. Enjoy and let us know how it turns out.

Chris


----------



## oddegan (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm up and back at it. MES is still chugging along. AMNPS still making smoke. Butt and brisket looking good. IT at 180 and climbing. Not planning on eating till 5 so they both be done and resting comfortably in the cooler in plenty of time. Time to get the tents up!


----------



## oddegan (Jul 21, 2018)

Brisket went faster than anticipated but that's ok. Time for it to take a nap. I'll just pan it later and warm it in the smoker. Tri-tips almost ready to go on. Butt still chugging.


----------



## oddegan (Jul 21, 2018)

Butt's off. Tri-tips on.






Wrapped and put to bed. Burned my fingers snitching samples.


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 21, 2018)

This all sounds like you need an extra mouth to feed and sample home brew with!!! :D
Looks good so far and sounds great!!!


----------



## oddegan (Jul 21, 2018)

Oh my heck! All over but for the dishes. Tried to get pics but it all happens so fast. Managed a couple of the Showcase and 1 of the spread before the locusts decended.













Pulled pork, brisket, tri-tips, cudighi, and sweet garlic and onion links, fried walleye, CSR's, char sui chicken breast, and Sriracha pork loin braid. The weather wasn't great but we still had about 75 people and went through 50 pounds of meat. And I won the wine category of the Showcase so it was a pretty darn good day!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 21, 2018)

Holy Cow!... and pig!... and chicken!... and fish!...lol!:eek:
There's a lucky group of people there!
That all looks phenomenal! What an undertaking!


----------



## oddegan (Jul 21, 2018)

What people have a hard time believing is that though this is a big cook I don't eat very much at all. By the time it's all ready I tired of it and don't really want any. I'll eat the heck out of it tomorrow though.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 22, 2018)

Impressive! Most impressive! Looks like that was a great day. I would love to cook for a big crowd but we just don’t have the room for that kind of company. I like to share the fruits of my labors when I can.

George


----------



## phatbac (Jul 22, 2018)

That looks great! im sure everyone loved it and you were the Hero of the day. i did something similar for my church about a month ago were i cooked for 150 people. i know its fun but causes ya to worry your food is good etc. and when its done you are exhausted! cooking for a large group is a great thing to do every once in a while but it good not to do it all the time! i think you did excellent!

Happy Smoking (for everybody),
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## oddegan (Jul 22, 2018)

Thank you, everyone, for the kind words. It's always a lot of fun but I'm glad it's only once a year.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 22, 2018)

Dang it looks like you nailed that one Jared. Great job. 

Point for sure.

Chris

btw what's cudighi?


----------



## wimpy69 (Jul 22, 2018)

Looked like it was a fine affair with alot of satisfied faces. Congrats on your wine placing. Compliments on your menu, if anyone walked away dissatisfied it was there own fault. Cudighi is a spicy, sweet Italian sausage thats delicious.


----------



## oddegan (Jul 22, 2018)

Thank you all. 


wimpy69 said:


> Cudighi is a spicy, sweet Italian sausage thats delicious


Yep. Around here about the only place you can find it is in the U.P. of all places. Kind of a Scandinavian take on a traditional Italian sausage.


----------

